# Door Hangers....do they work?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Pardon the deluge of questions. I'm just trying out every "free" form of advertising possible to get rolling. I plan to Network more as I can, however I need to get the ball rolling until that gets built up more.

Anyway - does anyone here actually use Door Hangers?

I built my own door hangers using 64 weight paper attached to 24 weight paper....and then those just blew right off people's doors because of the stupid constant wind here, so now I attached hair bands to the paper to slip onto the knob.

But am I wasting my time?

I can pass out 200-300 a day if I really put some hours into it...I'm just wondering about the typical return on these things. If it's at least 1-2%, I'll be happy...less than that and I am probably wasting time.

Also I'm not sure if my "Home Made" Door hangers are going to make them more appealing, or less.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Depends on what's on there. Can you post a pic of the door hanger itself?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a rip off company in my area that uses flyers tossed onto porches advertising cheap drain cleaning then gouging as often as possible. It's working for them. 
I'm having a thousand made up right now. And just because you might get a it didn't work for me dosnt mean it wouldn't work for you. I would make sure they are very professional in manner.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Last company I worked for used what they call box 9. Every service call you do before you leave you put door hangers up at 2 houses on each side and 5 across the street. Hated doing it but it makes sense from a business point of view.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Johns_TPS said:


> Last company I worked for used what they call box 9. Every service call you do before you leave you put door hangers up at 2 houses on each side and 5 across the street. Hated doing it but it makes sense from a business point of view.


Yes that is how my Dad and I built up a drain cleaning business,
he had a great picture on his of a 40' long bunch of roots that he had pulled out of a storm drain, it was run out and the doubled back and showed him holding 
up the middle, :thumbup:
it got a lot of calls back in the early 80's


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Box 9? Love it. Someone who knows what they are talking about told me to do this, but not specifically box 9, sounds like a good plan Stan.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have had success with them. I offer discounts on root removal and hang them in neighborhoods I frequent or notice lots of fresh trenches with white caps. 

Use the same logo for everything you ever make for advertising. Keeps the brand fresh.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

In light of your post mine and others I think it's official that door hangers work and are worth it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> Last company I worked for used what they call box 9. Every service call you do before you leave you put door hangers up at 2 houses on each side and 5 across the street. Hated doing it but it makes sense from a business point of view.




Ever get any hotheads leaving bad reviews or calling and *****in' about the spam flyers left on their doors ?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I would welcome that, it would give me an opportunity to debate and promote my brand.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting idea... I hadn't thought about door hangers yet. 

That said, AssTyme does make a good point. I'm on the main drag in town... All I have to do is walk 1.5 blocks to pick up a pizza, so I get door hangers all the time. I usually just pitch them in the recycling without even looking at them. What I hate most are the door to door guys selling their gas company, politician, yard service....

How about your local FB community page? I've been thinking about that on my end, but have researched mine, and don't think I wanna go there.. but that's here... There are a bunch of good people, but a bunch of whiney babies too. 

Something short and simple.. "Hello my name is such&such. I have just started my own Drain Cleaning business and would like to offer my neighbors my services. I have XX years of experience, and would like to help you out in your unfortunate time of need! My number is ...."


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not sure we have such a thing as a local FB community page.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Go online and look up all your local school districts, colleges, & universities
city parks depts, 
under facilities and operations contact by phone and or e-mail the supervisor
and the finance office they may do their own work but leave your name and number you never know they may fire or he may leave and they need somebody fast, :whistling2:

"OPEN YOUR MIND TO OUTSIDE THE BOX" :thumbsup:

PS affordable housing as in senior apts, not necessary low income projects, contact your local apartment assoc, see about becoming a assoc, member ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I'm not sure we have such a thing as a local FB community page.


Well there ya go. 'Bout time YOU start one. :yes:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Ethical Advertising- No mailers, door hangers, spam email, or sales calls. Also avoid any type of loss leader or special to attract new business.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Years ago I tried it and all i got was exercise. Streaking works better.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Whatever form of advertising you choose you have to learn to shmooze. Smile, pay attention and try to discern what interests them and chat them up about it whether it's old cars, their garden or the moose skull hanging on the side of their house. Don't be dishonest or creepy about (hey nice Rolex.How much did that cost? Or I see you have no home alarm). Build a repor with them. 
I was only ever passable at it with my last business because I have a tendency to be blunt but I had a friend who could talk down rabid pit bull customers and leave them smiling.
Advertising needs the actions to back it up.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

A quick search got me this,,, Advertisers and their agencies are frequently confronted with having to make ethical choices, which are often difficult, because they are not black or white.
,,,, besides who's in charge of determining if hanging a door hanger is ethical or not. 
I just ordered 1500 yesterday. 
,,,, and what didn't work last week might work this week,,,,,,,,, and,,, if you believe in God like I do you can pray and ask him to bless your campaign, and he might hook you up. Big smile


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

theplungerman said:


> A quick search got me this,,, Advertisers and their agencies are frequently confronted with having to make ethical choices, which are often difficult, because they are not black or white.
> ,,,, besides who's in charge of determining if hanging a door hanger is ethical or not.
> I just ordered 1500 yesterday.
> ,,,, and what didn't work last week might work this week,,,,,,,,, and,,, if you believe in God like I do you can pray and ask him to bless your campaign, and he might hook you up. Big smile



I pray for the day that my mailbox isn't stuffed with credit offers. I get even more agitated when somebody walks up to my house. I have a Rottweiler that roams my yard (5 acres). If he didn't trust somebody that continued to advance, he could bite, and I could get sued. Worst of all my dog would get put down. 

Walking up to somebody's front door, uninvited to leave a door hanger doesn't sit well with a lot of people, especially high end clientele. 

I understand that you have to market your business, just isn't something I would do.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pt. Can't argue with this. I agree re your high-end clientele example. My campaign coming up isn't high end per say. I wouldn't open up gates to get to doors. I believe I offer a very affordable alternative that most companies don't. I don't like door ringers, junk mail, red lights etc. It is what it is. I got a door hanger today re donating clothes to a veterans non profit. I'm cool with that. Tree trimmers? Fine too,, just trying to make a buck. I think that if we don't just think of ourselves at certain times we don't get as upset at others for trying to feed their families. 
IMHO,, This isn't a battle a door hanger hater should pick to fight, but should use his or her energy on something more valuable to themselves or society. 
Smile 
.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> I pray for the day that my mailbox isn't stuffed with credit offers. I get even more agitated when somebody walks up to my house. I have a Rottweiler that roams my yard (5 acres). If he didn't trust somebody that continued to advance, he could bite, and I could get sued. Worst of all my dog would get put down.
> 
> Walking up to somebody's front door, uninvited to leave a door hanger doesn't sit well with a lot of people, especially high end clientele.
> 
> I understand that you have to market your business, just isn't something I would do.


Uhh...I sure as hell wouldn't open a gate to leave a door hanger.

And if you mean your dog is just roaming around without a leash or a fence - you're just asking for trouble, unless you live in the boondocks.

But, if you live in the boondocks...nobody is going to leave a door hanger on your door anyway. Who wants to hang door hangers on houses a mile apart?


----------



## Buddy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Door hangers*

I used professionally made door hangers some years ago because we were working in an over 55 townhouse development and it seemed like a good idea until some lady called the office later and give us a hard time saying we had no business coming onto her property and touching her precious door knob. Takes all kinds i guess


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used them with success and gained some great longtime customers who've spent a lot of money with me.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't know about all ye all's bad selfs. But this rock star plumber here is going hang sum next week. And if I upset some people, I'm sorry. But,, if you need a plumber and found me from a door hanger you would instantly become cool with door hangers. Are you picking up what I'm laying down? Lol Big smile.


----------

